# New TWRP out --



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Can this be flashed to our phone? I've just realized I've never looked up if recoveries have to be device specific.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Can this be flashed to our phone? I've just realized I've never looked up if recoveries have to be device specific.


Yes they are device specific now.
Zipped this up, its flashable via recovery (for d2vzw): http://goo.im/devs/i...w-flashable.zip


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Can this be flashed to our phone? I've just realized I've never looked up if recoveries have to be device specific.


you can also download goo manager from the market and flash the newest twrp from the app. Just did this earlier

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> you can also download goo manager from the market and flash the newest twrp from the app. Just did this earlier
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S3 *


Oh yea, I always forget about that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> Oh yea, I always forget about that.


lol so do I, sneaky sneaky Goo.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah goomanager is the shit


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

One thing I thought was odd was that not CWM back ups are like 50mb and my twrp backup was like 2gb

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> One thing I thought was odd was that not CWM back ups are like 50mb and my twrp backup was like 2gb
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S3 *


That's most likely because CWM is showing 50MB of new blob files. CWM changed to this, so that you don't have to backup the complete rom, just what has changed.

If you change CWM to the old .tar backup method, you will be at ~2GB a backup.

--------

On another note: TWRP finally has support for the International S3!!! I like Koush (the CWM dev), but CWM is getting pretty dated


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

can someone explain what the bug is that causes the dates to be from 1970? all i hear is "it's a bug that will never be solved"? 
why? what is the specific bug? why can't they code around it?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

dvader said:


> can someone explain what the bug is that causes the dates to be from 1970? all i hear is "it's a bug that will never be solved"?
> why? what is the specific bug? why can't they code around it?


Bro, your phone was made in 1970. They just didn't release it until now. It's all a conspiracy.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel very enlightened now. thank you


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Bro, your phone was made in 1970. They just didn't release it until now. It's all a conspiracy.


You're on a roll today and I like it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

dvader said:


> can someone explain what the bug is that causes the dates to be from 1970? all i hear is "it's a bug that will never be solved"?
> why? what is the specific bug? why can't they code around it?


Edit: making backups straight from ROM manager fixes this.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Had many issues with the initial release of this on the s3. Used it exclusively and loved it on my Nex.

Giving it another shot. So far so good 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Twrp is the new choice of custom recoveries. After years of using cwm it was surely a change. But a good one. Zero issues. Many choices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## shangrila500 (Nov 10, 2012)

droid2drummer said:


> Twrp is the new choice of custom recoveries. After years of using cwm it was surely a change. But a good one. Zero issues. Many choices.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Couldn't have said it better

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

